# Reifen: 29 x 2.10 vs. 29 x 2.25 (wann verwendet man einen 29 x 2.10 Reifen?)



## rigidfork (27. September 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wann und zu welchem Zweck man 29 x 2.10 Reifen einsetzt? Wo genau liegt der Unterschied im Einsatzgebiet zu einem 29 x 2.25 Reifen?

- Wann verwende ich einen 29 x 2.10 Reifen?
- Wann verwende ich einen 29 x 2.25 Reifen?

Angedacht ist ein Schwalbe Smart Sam.

Ich denke es wird sicher Argumente geben die für einen 29 x 2.10 Reifen sprechen und es wird Argumente geben die für einen 29 x 2.25 Reifen sprechen.

Hatte eventuell bereits jemand die Möglichkeit beide Reifendimensionen miteinander zu vergleichen?


----------



## RetroRider (28. September 2014)

Einen normalen Reifen verwendet man, wenn die Felge nicht breit genug ist um einen Vorteil aus einem breiten Reifen herauszuholen. Der breitere Reifen wäre dann entweder schwammiger (bei richtigem Druck) oder härter (gleicher Druck * mehr Fläche = mehr Kraft).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2014)

2.25 wäre zB bei meinem 29er hinten schon grenzwertig breit, da die dann evtl schleifen.
Schmale Felgen wie schon erwähnt, meine sind mit außen 19mm fast schon zu schmal für 2.25.

Wer nur auf Asphalt fährt, dem reichen uU auch 28x1.25 Trekkingradreifen. Im Gelände ist aber allgemein je breiter der Reifen desto mehr Grip vorhanden.  Auf den Rollwiderstand wirkt es sich eher positiv aus, wenn der breitere Reifen mit geringerem Druck gefahren werden kann. Dazu braucht man aber ausreichend breite Felgen und einen hochwertigen Reifen.


----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Ich fürchte ich habe mich leider ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt. Auf was ich hinaus möchte ich etwas anderes: Die nicht gerade kleinen Hersteller wie Cube, Canyon, Radon statten ihre 29er Hartails serienmäßig alle zu 95% mit der Reifendimension 29 x 2.25 aus. Also grob geschätzt bieten die gemeinsam 100 verschiedene 29er Hardtails mit 29 x 2.25 Reifen an. Davon bieten sie aber geschätzt 5 Bikes mit der serienmäßigen Reifendimension 29 x 2.1 an. Wohlgemerkt liegt es aber nicht an Platzproblemen, weil dort ein 29 x 2.25 Reifen nicht passen würde. Nein, das ist nicht der Grund, da diese Hersteller denselben Rahmen sowohl mit 29 x 2.25 Reifen, als auch mit 29 x 2.1 Reifen ausstatten.

Das ganze dürfte auch keinen Preishintergrund besitzen, da das sowohl bei ganz hochpreisigen als auch bei Einsteiger-Bikes vorkommt. Beispiel Radon: Hier wird beim selben Rahmen einmal der Schwalbe Smart Sam in 29 x 2.25 ( http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-70/ ) und einmal in 29 x 2.10 ( http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-50/ ) verbaut.

Welche Überlegung kann hier dahinterstecken? Kann es sein, dass man sich denkt, dass im Einsteigerbereich die MTB's auch sehr viel auf Asphalt gefahren werden, und deswegen man schmälere Reifen aufzieht? Im Top Preissegment wiederum könnte die Überlegung sein, dass hier viel CC Race (teilweise auf harten Schotter) gefahren wird, wo dann eventuell auch ein schmälerer Reifen schneller wäre?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> ...
> 
> - Wann verwende ich einen 29 x 2.10 Reifen?
> - Wann verwende ich einen 29 x 2.25 Reifen?
> ...



Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: beim Smart Sam ist es wirklich egal. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Asphaltreifen.
2.1" leichter, 2.25" optisch 'schicker'. Da machst Du Dir Gedanken, die unnötig sind.

Für's technische Fahren gilt: so breit wie möglich.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> ...Beispiel Radon: Hier wird beim selben Rahmen einmal der Schwalbe Smart Sam in 29 x 2.25 ( http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-70/ ) und einmal in 29 x 2.10 ( http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-50/ ) verbaut.
> 
> Welche Überlegung kann hier dahinterstecken? Kann es sein, dass man sich denkt, dass im Einsteigerbereich die MTB's auch sehr viel auf Asphalt gefahren werden, und deswegen man schmälere Reifen aufzieht? ...


 
Unbedingt. Bei DEM Foto dazu...


----------



## Willi777 (28. September 2014)

Die Hersteller versuchen teilweise über Gelände-untaugliche, zu schmale und/ oder zu wenig profilierte Reifen, das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes zu drücken.

Aber so ein Smart Sam ist sowieso Schrott. So ziemlich der schwerste MTB cc Reifen im Schwalbe Programm. Vergleich nur mal nen Rocket Ron Evo mit nem Smart Sam in 29x2,25 vom Gewicht....gleiches gilt für den Rapid Rob

Deswegen ist er auch einer der billigsten Reifen ( neben dem Rapid Rob )  im Schwalbe Programm. Und damit wäre auch geklärt warum diese Reifen hauptsächlich verbaut werden

Etwas hochwertigere Reifen in 2,1x29 kommen meist bei cc Rennfeilen an der Hinterachse vor. Da ist minimaler Rollwiderstand gefragt und Grip weniger essentiell, als vorne ( wo dann meist auch 2,25 verbaut ist).


----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Andererseits findet das auch im Hochpreissegment statt: z.B. ein Cube um 3500 Euro im "Abverkauf" ( http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-elite-super-hpc-slt-29-1x11-zeroblack-21063/wg_id-117 ) - ist auch mit 29 x 2.1 Reifen ausgestattet (mit teuren Schwalbe Reifen). Warum? Was steckt dahinter? Nur Gewichtsüberlegungen? Oder ist es doch der Fahrbahnuntergrund wo der Hersteller annimmt, dass man mit einem schmäleren Reifen besser ausgestattet wäre.


----------



## F4B1 (28. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Gelände ist aber allgemein je breiter der Reifen desto mehr Grip vorhanden.


Kommt aber auch auf das Gelände an. Für nicht zu tiefe Schlammlöcher/nicht zu tiefen Schnee kann es besser sein, wenn sich der Reifen bis auf halbwegs festen Untergrund eingräbt. Als Allrounder ist natürlich ein breiterer Reifen angenehmer.


----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Also die hier statten ihre 29er Bikes fast ausschließlich mit 29 x 2.1 Reifen aus - scheinbar unabhängig der Preisklassen

von ganz teuer
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/hardt...id=114&cHash=30232a4c6615179b95d729b751304867

bis ganz billig
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/hardt...id=122&cHash=98f6885853f0713399d257af24c26423
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/hardt...id=123&cHash=5173c2ef4bd0d4d8f478e2dd9f71f585
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/hardt...id=124&cHash=10066718f9ac60bc7a2814a52f8d68c8

dazwischen haben sie dann auch jede Menge Bikes mit 29 x 2.25 Reifen.

Ich kann da kein System erkennen.


Aber seltsam finde ich auch das Schwalbe ( http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/smart-sam.html ) bei einem "schmalen" 29 x 2.10 Reifen einen niedrigeren Luftdruck (2.0 - 4.0 Bar) vorschreibt als Continental ( https://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/themen/mtb/XKing_de.html ) für einen "breiten" 29 x 2.2 Reifen (3.5 - 4.5 Bar). Also die Mittelwerte sind dann 3.0 Bar zu 4.0 Bar. Die Logik würde es doch genau umgekehrt vorgeben. Der schmale Reifen müsste den höheren Luftdruck (4.0 Bar) vorgeschrieben bekommen und der breite Reifen den niedrigeren Luftdruck (3.0 Bar).


----------



## Willi777 (28. September 2014)

Conti übertreibt immer gnadenlos bei den Druckangaben.

Die kannst Du aber getrost bei allen Herstellern vergessen. Viel mehr als 2 Bar brauchst Du nichtmal mit ner 19 mm Felge und 100 kg Körpergewicht.egal welcher Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Welcher der beiden Reifentypen wäre der bessere Reifen, wenn der Asphaltanteil relativ hoch ist (etwa 40%)?
"Smart Sam" oder "Rapid Rob"?

Lt. der Schwalbe Website handelt es sich ja beim Rapid Rob um ein "_*altes*_" Profil (des Racing Ralph). Wenn ich mir das Profil des Smart Sam ansehe, dann kommt es mir vor als ob dieser Reifen am Mittelsteg ein mehr oder weniger durchgehendes Profil hat. Wäre so etwas auf Asphalt nicht besser, als wenn ich wie beim Rapid Rob von jedem Stoppel auf den nächsten auffahre? (Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es für Asphalt bessere Reifen als diese beiden Typen gibt, aber aus bestimmten Gründen stehen eben leider jetzt einmal nur diese beiden zur Auswahl).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2014)

Was sind die restlichen 60%?


----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was sind die restlichen 60%?


feiner Schotterweg (30%), grober Schotter, aber immer noch feste Piste, jedoch mit größeren, auch faustgroßen Steinen (15%) und Feldwege (15%)


----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2014)

Durchgehende Mittelstollen werden überbewertet. Viel wichtiger ist eine hochwertige Karkasse und nicht dieser Performance - Schrott.

Prozente sind egal. Es kommt drauf an, wo man Grip haben will, oder ob man eh keinen braucht weil man dann schiebt/langsam fährt usw.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> feiner Schotterweg (30%), grober Schotter, aber immer noch feste Piste, jedoch mit größeren, auch faustgroßen Steinen (15%) und Feldwege (15%)


Rapid Bob


----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Rapid Bob



Ja, für diese Wege habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Aber für Asphalt? Ist ja bei mir mit ca. 40% ganz beträchtlich. Also wenn ich jetzt z.B. mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Asphalt legen würde und sage, dass ich auf den anderen Terrain`s mit allen Arten von Stollen sicherlich ausreichend versorgt wäre, wäre dann der Rapid Rob immer noch der bessere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Durchgehende Mittelstollen werden überbewertet. Viel wichtiger ist eine hochwertige Karkasse und nicht dieser Performance - Schrott.
> 
> Prozente sind egal. Es kommt drauf an, wo man Grip haben will, oder ob man eh keinen braucht weil man dann schiebt/langsam fährt usw.


Und welcher wäre aus dieser Sichtweise (Karkasse) für Asphalt der bessere?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Ja, für diese Wege habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Aber für Asphalt? Ist ja bei mir mit ca. 40% ganz beträchtlich. Also wenn ich jetzt z.B. mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Asphalt legen würde und sage, dass ich auf den anderen Terrain`s mit allen Arten von Stollen sicherlich ausreichend versorgt wäre, wäre dann der Rapid Rob immer noch der bessere?



Rollverhalten auf Asphalt machst übern Luftdruck. Mache ich auch: auf den Weg zum Trail kommen gut 2bar in die Reifen. Am Einstieg wird die Luft wieder abgelassen.
Andersrum wird's schwierig.


----------



## rigidfork (28. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Rollverhalten auf Asphalt machst übern Luftdruck.


Na dann muss ich aber auf jeden Fall einmal zu einem 29 x 2.1 Reifen greifen, und nicht zu einem 29 x 2.25 Reifen, oder? Denn der 2.1er ist schon einmal an sich mit mehr Luftdruck zu fahren. Kann man das so schluss-folgern?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unbedingt. Bei DEM Foto dazu...


Schaut nach rasiertem Venn-Muschi aus


----------



## baschner (28. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Andererseits findet das auch im Hochpreissegment statt: z.B. ein Cube um 3500 Euro im "Abverkauf" ( http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-elite-super-hpc-slt-29-1x11-zeroblack-21063/wg_id-117 ) - ist auch mit 29 x 2.1 Reifen ausgestattet (mit teuren Schwalbe Reifen). Warum? Was steckt dahinter? Nur Gewichtsüberlegungen? Oder ist es doch der Fahrbahnuntergrund wo der Hersteller annimmt, dass man mit einem schmäleren Reifen besser ausgestattet wäre.



Bei dem Beispiel wirds wohl nur ums Gewicht gehen. "ab 8.8kg". Mit 2.25er würde da eine 9 drin vorkommen, vielleicht marketingtechnisch nicht vorteilhaft !? k.a. !
Aus gleichen unsinnigen Gründen wird hinten eine 160er statt 180er Scheibe montiert, wohl auch nur aus Gewichtsgründen. (-20 Gramm ?). Sinnlos. Einem Sportler machen 20gr. nichts aus. Dem Weight Weenie schon.

Aber egal, wenn man mit dem Bike Spaß haben will wirft man eh gleich nach dem Kauf beide Reifen runter, egal ob nun 2.25er oder 2.1er, und macht was gescheites drauf und geht damit auf den Trail


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2014)

baschner schrieb:


> Aber egal, wenn man mit dem Bike Spaß haben will wirft man eh gleich nach dem Kauf beide Reifen runter, egal ob nun 2.25er oder 2.1er, und macht was gescheites drauf und geht damit auf den Trail


am besten mit dem neuen Carbon-E-Bike


----------



## RetroRider (28. September 2014)

An den meisten Komplettbikes sind doch schmale Trekkingfelgen (um die 19 mm Maulweite) dran. Die Käufer achten auf Preis und Gewicht, aber nicht auf Felgenbreite, und Trekkingfelgen sind bei gleichem Preis leichter bzw. bei gleichem Gewicht billiger als breitere Felgen. Da ist es ja schon mal ein Fortschritt, wenn jetzt wenigstens passende 2.1er statt unpassende 2.25er damit kombiniert werden.
Daß die Dinger vom Hersteller als MTB-Felgen angepriesen werden, ändert nichts an der mangelnden Breite.
Übrigens: Je leichter ein Reifen ist (bei gleicher Breite), desto eher braucht er eine größere Stützbreite. Schwere DH-Reifen sind auch von sich aus seitenstabil und brauchen keine breite Felge. Viele bilden sich ein, es sei umgekehrt - beim leichteren Reifen ginge auch eine schmale Felge, und zu DH-Reifen würden breite Felgen passen.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Rollverhalten auf Asphalt machst übern Luftdruck. Mache ich auch: auf den Weg zum Trail kommen gut 2bar in die Reifen. Am Einstieg wird die Luft wieder abgelassen.
> Andersrum wird's schwierig.


Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Unterschiede in der Hubarbeit (Profil) größer als die Unterschiede in der Walkarbeit (Karkasse, Luftdruck). Bei einem ausgeprägten Matschprofil wächst der Asphaltrollwiderstand evtl. sogar mit dem Druck, weil die Stollen dann weniger nachgiebig sind und daher mehr Hubarbeit verursachen.
Ich persönlich (90kg) kann je nach Reifen spätestens ab ca. 1,6 bar keine nennenswerten Unterschied beim Asphaltrollwiderstand mehr merken. Vorne sowieso nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Und welcher wäre aus dieser Sichtweise (Karkasse) für Asphalt der bessere?


Die dürfte bei beiden identisch sein, wenn sie die gleiche Version sind.
Unterschiede wird es minimal nur im Grip auf Dreck geben, und im Verschleiss (mehr Gummi, weniger Verschleiss).


----------



## rigidfork (29. September 2014)

baschner schrieb:


> Aber egal, wenn man mit dem Bike Spaß haben will wirft man eh gleich nach dem Kauf beide Reifen runter, egal ob nun 2.25er oder 2.1er, und macht was gescheites drauf und geht damit auf den Trail


Und was wäre etwas "_*gescheites*_" für meinen Einsatzzweck? (Asphalt (40%), feiner Schotterweg (30%), grober Schotter, aber immer noch feste Piste, jedoch mit größeren, auch faustgroßen Steinen (15%) und Feldwege (15%))


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. September 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Und was wäre etwas "_*gescheites*_" für meinen Einsatzzweck? (Asphalt (40%), feiner Schotterweg (30%), grober Schotter, aber immer noch feste Piste, jedoch mit größeren, auch faustgroßen Steinen (15%) und Feldwege (15%))



Wennst' so weiter machst, ist die Saison rum und Du bist noch keinen Meter gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigidfork (29. September 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> An den meisten Komplettbikes sind doch schmale Trekkingfelgen (um die 19 mm Maulweite) dran. Die Käufer achten auf Preis und Gewicht, aber nicht auf Felgenbreite, und Trekkingfelgen sind bei gleichem Preis leichter bzw. bei gleichem Gewicht billiger als breitere Felgen. Da ist es ja schon mal ein Fortschritt, wenn jetzt wenigstens passende 2.1er statt unpassende 2.25er damit kombiniert werden.


Aber alle Hersteller die ich in diesem Thread bisher erwähnt habe (und mengenmäßig haben die gemeinsam einen ordentlichen Marktanteil) verwenden auf ihrem Hardtails - ganz egal ob teuer oder billig - also die komplette Bandbreite an Modellen nur 19mm Felgen. Also wenn jemand 5000 Euro ausgiebt, und breitere Felgen wären sinnvoll, dann würden die doch zumindest in dieser Preisklasse am Bike zu finden sein. Auch Schwalbe hat ja scheinbar keine Probleme mit 19mm Felgen und 2.25 Reifen ( http://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifenmasse.html  - Abschnitt: Welcher Reifen passt auf welche Felge)


RetroRider schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Unterschiede in der Hubarbeit (Profil) größer als die Unterschiede in der Walkarbeit (Karkasse, Luftdruck). Bei einem ausgeprägten Matschprofil wächst der Asphaltrollwiderstand evtl. sogar mit dem Druck, weil die Stollen dann weniger nachgiebig sind und daher mehr Hubarbeit verursachen.


So gesehen wäre als der Smart Sam bei Asphalt eher im Vorteil?


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2014)

Wenn du die Reifen sowieso zu hart auspumpen willst, ist großes Volumen eher ein Nachteil als ein Vorteil - das hüpft dann stärker rum als es ein schmalerer Reifen tun würde. Wenn man *nicht* mittels möglichst niedrigem Druck das Maximum an Performance aus dem Reifen rausholen will, ist die Felgenbreite egal. Wahrscheinlich wissen die Hersteller, daß die Meisten sowieso keine Experimente machen sondern einfach ordentlich viel Druck in die Reifen knallen.

Als ich hinten von 19mm auf 26mm-Felge getauscht habe, bin ich auf beiden Felgen den Nokian NBX Lite 2.2 (mit Latexschlauch) gefahren. Der Reifen ist vergleichbar mit Conti 2.2 Reifen mit Racesport-Karkasse. Mit der 26mm-Felge konnte ich den Reifen mit weniger Druck fahren, und trotzdem war die Seitenstabilität größer. Außerdem hat der Reifen natürlich besser gefedert und der Rollwiderstand auf unebenem Untergrund (Schotter, Wurzeln, Steine) war niedriger. Im direkten Vergleich fand ich den Unterschied größer als erwartet. Beim schweren 2ply-Highroller am Vorderrad hab ich das "Experiment" später auch mal gemacht, aber keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Das Muster taucht in meiner Praxiserfahrung immer wieder auf: Leichter Reifen -> breite Felge ist besser.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wennst' so weiter machst, ist die Saison rum und Du bist noch keinen Meter gefahren...





Ich würde auch dazu raten, die Prozentangaben nochmals zu überprüfen und erst dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## rigidfork (29. September 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn du die Reifen sowieso zu hart auspumpen willst, ist großes Volumen eher ein Nachteil als ein Vorteil - das hüpft dann stärker rum als es ein schmalerer Reifen tun würde.


das ist ein mißverständnis, das habe ich nicht gemeint, dass ich die reifen hart aufpumpen will. ich habe irgendwo im thread nur die schwalbe angaben zitiert. ich habe 40% asphaltanteil, aber sollte ich nun deswegen die reifen härter fahren? und sollte ich nun deswegen zu einem 2.10 reifen tendieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2014)

Ich habe auch ca. 40% Asphaltanteil auf meinen Standardrunden, aber davon mache ich nicht die Reifenwahl abhängig. Oder den Luftdruck. Oder das Profil. Oder überhaupt irgendwas am Mountainbike.
Ich fahr nur Asphalt, damit ich ins Gelände komme, oder weil ich das Rad halt ab und zu zur Arbeit nehme. 
Das mag ein Trekkingradler oder Rennradler anders sehen. Der möchte was verschleissarmes oder leicht rollendes.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du nur diese zwei Reifen in diesen zwei Größen in Betracht ziehst.
So wie du fragst, bräuchtest du eigentlich 1.9 Furios Fred.
So wie dein Nick heisst, bräuchtest du 2.35 Racing Ralph (um mal bei Schwalbe zu bleiben).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. September 2014)

Mach Dir einen Reifen drauf und fahr einfach los - egal wie breit und egal welches Profil. Du kannst mit allen Reifen auf jedem Untergrund schnell fahren und Du kannst mit jedem Reifen auf allen Untergründen unzufrieden sein. 

Nur Du selbst wirst irgendwann Deinen Lieblingsreifen finden.


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> So wie dein Nick heisst, bräuchtest du 2.35 Racing Ralph (um mal bei Schwalbe zu bleiben).


Ich hab beim X-King und beim Minion DHF die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die breitere Ausführung weniger komfortabel ist. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, daß beim breiteren Reifen die Auflagefläche (also die "Federhärte") schneller ansteigt. Der 2.5er DHF 2ply ist sehr komfortabel (wenn man ihn mit 1 bar statt 4 bar fährt), aber der 2.35er DHF 2ply ist noch komfortabler, obwohl der 0,1 bar mehr braucht. Der 2.2er XK RS ist nicht komfortabel, aber der 2.4er XK RS ist noch weniger komfortabel, obwohl der weniger Druck erlaubt. Der 2.5er Hookworm ist komfortabler als der 2.5er DHF. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß der Hookworm keine Durchschlagschutzeinlagen hat. Ist ja auch so schon schwer genug.


----------



## rigidfork (30. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du nur diese zwei Reifen in diesen zwei Größen in Betracht ziehst.


Wie kann man den Continental X-King ( https://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/themen/mtb/XKing_de.html ) eigentlich in Vergleich zum Smart Sam und Rapid Rob einstufen? Der wäre in der Größe 2.20 genau dazwischen. Das Profil des X-King scheint optisch eigentlich nahe am Rapid Rob zu liegen. Hat den Conti schon jemand probiert?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. September 2014)

Du kannst den Reifen ( X-King ) bei Schlamm, im Trockenen, auf Schnee, im Sand und auf Schotter fahren - auch im Rennen. Du kannst auch damit auf dem Flowtrail fahren sowie auf Asphalt und Split biken.

Persönlich hätte ich auch kein Problem mit einem Smart Sam oder Rapid Rob auf den oben genannten Untergründen zu fahren.

Die Reifenfrage ist so sinnvoll wie die Frage eines "richtigen" Fahrwerks bzw. einer richtigen Fahrwerkseinstellung: Die wird es nicht geben und nur Du kannst für Dich selbst entscheiden was passt oder was nicht passt.

Wenn Du unsicher unterwegs bist kannst Du einen Reifen montieren wie Du willst, der rettet Dich an keiner Stelle. Wenn Du sicher unterwegs bist kannst Du einen Reifen montieren wie Du willst - Du wirst überall schnell unterwegs sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigidfork (30. September 2014)

Es geht mir hier um die Frage welcher meiner genannten Reifen der "beste" für Asphalt wäre. Wie gesagt, es ist mir schon klar, dass es reine Slicks auch gibt. Aber aus den drei genannten und den ebenfalls drei unterschiedlichen Reifenbreiten bin auf der Suche nach dem Optimum auf Asphalt. Im Gelände werde ich mit jedem der drei Reifen zurechtkommen, da "Gelände" für mich hügelige Feldwege oder ebene Schotterpfade sind - aber keine anspruchsvollen "Trails".


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. September 2014)

Mach Dir dann den SpeedKing drauf. Den fahre ich bei CC-Rennen und Marathons. Der läuft auf Asphalt auch ganz gut. Pannen hatte ich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht obwohl die Strecken teilweise arg verblockt waren.

Wenn Du Dich nicht beeilst können wir Dir nur noch den Tipp für Spikereifen geben.

Du kannst alle von Dir vorgeschlagenen Reifen auf Asphalt fahren. ´"Den Besten" gibt es nicht. Das Limit sind Deine Beine und sonst nichts.


----------



## RetroRider (30. September 2014)

Ich kenne nur den 26er X-King Racesport. Vorteile: Überall ein bißchen Grip, trotzdem sehr schnell. Für meine Begriffe ein schneller Tour-Hinterreifen bzw. ein CC/MA-Reifen. Nachteile: empfindlich, schlechte Dämpfung, braucht eigentlich viel Felgenbreite. (Aber die Meisten kennen und wollen eh nix anderes. Ein Reifen mit mehr als 50% des Gewicht/Breite-Verhältnisses einen Pannenschutz-Straßenreifens ist für die meisten "Mountainbiker" ein "total übertriebenes Downhill-Monster".) Ein weiterer Nachteil: Die Stollen sind wenig kurvenstabil und knicken auf hartem Untergrund schnell weg. Wegen des letztgenannten Problems ist der XK für meine Begriffe kein guter Straßenreifen. Und vorne erst recht nicht. Das reine "Abspulen" von Asphalt-Kilometern klappt aber.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. September 2014)

Ihr macht Euch vielleicht Sorgen mit den Reifen bzgl. Dämpfung, Karkassenaufbau, Felgenbreite, Kurvenstabilität usw.

Über Kurvenstabilität habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken machen müssen. Bin ich zu schnell rutsche ich weg - egal mit welchem Reifen. Dass mir in Kurven die seitlichen Stollen wegknicken hatte ich nur vor Jahren mal mit dem ersten Conti Speed King.

Setzt Euch einfach auf Eure Bikes und dreht ein paar Runden statt Euch zu viele Gedanken um die Technik zu machen.

Macht Ihr Euch bei Euren Autoreifen auch so viele Probleme? Nass, trocken, viel Autobahn, viel Landstrasse, Komfort, Bremsverhalten, Kurvenverhalten, Felgenbreite, Profilausbildung usw.?


----------



## RetroRider (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mal auf einem langweiligen Hauptweg wegen dem falschen Vorderreifen fast auf die Fre*** geflogen. Wenn Pferdetuss... -äh- Reiter den Weg stellenweise in Schlammgruben verwandelt haben, machen vernünftige Schulterstollen durchaus einen Unterschied.



Gianty schrieb:


> [...]
> Setzt Euch einfach auf Eure Bikes und dreht ein paar Runden statt Euch zu viele Gedanken um die Technik zu machen.


Solche Gedanken kommen mir immer beim Biken. 



Gianty schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Euch bei Euren Autoreifen auch so viele Probleme? Nass, trocken, viel Autobahn, viel Landstrasse, Komfort, Bremsverhalten, Kurvenverhalten, Felgenbreite, Profilausbildung usw.?


Ich muss im letzten Leben anständig gewesen sein, deswegen bin ich in diesem Leben zur Belohnung von der Autobesitzpflicht befreit.

Schöne Trollerei übrigens.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf einem langweiligen Hauptweg wegen dem falschen Vorderreifen fast auf die Fre*** geflogen. Wenn Pferdetuss... -äh- Reiter den Weg stellenweise in Schlammgruben verwandelt haben, machen vernünftige Schulterstollen durchaus einen Unterschied.



Das wäre Dir mit einem anderen Reifen auch passiert. Ihr macht Euch wirklich zu viele Gedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (1. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das wäre Dir mit einem anderen Reifen auch passiert. [...]


Nein.
Aber immerhin ist das mal ein neues Argument. Sonst wird mir immer widersprochen, weil normale Menschen viel empfindlicher bzgl. Rollwiderstand und Reifengewicht sind, und es deshalb gar nicht erst empfehlenswert ist, Performance-stärkere Reifen zu probieren. Dein Argument lautet, daß du überhaupt keine Unterschiede merkst. Das ist mal was neues.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dein Argument lautet, daß du überhaupt keine Unterschiede merkst.


 
Doch ich merke Unterschiede 

Ich glaube Du hast die Ausgangsfrage des TE etwas aus den Augen verloren. Er hat so geringe Anforderungen dass es egal ist welche Reifen und welche Felgenbreite er fährt - darum geht es! Er braucht keine Performance optimierte Pneus, er wird bei seinen Ausfahrten keine Unterschiede spüren.


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Er hat so geringe Anforderungen dass es egal ist welche Reifen und welche Felgenbreite er fährt





Gianty schrieb:


> Er braucht keine Performance optimierte Pneus, er wird bei seinen Ausfahrten keine Unterschiede spüren.


Das ist aber dann doch eine kleine Anmaßung von dir.

Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich spüre jeden Unterschied, gerade eben weil ich penibel bin. Du verwechselst da etwas, nämlich dass ich auf der Suche nach einem für Asphalt guten Reifen bin, der aber trotzdem kein Slick sein soll (weil das hatte ich schon, und weiß es funktioniert nur bedingt). Ich denke, dass ist nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen habe ich im Gelände keine so hohen Anforderungen, und teile für dieses Terrain sogar partiell deine Meinung, wonach es hier vor allem auf die Fähigkeiten des Fahrer ankommt, also der entscheidende Faktor am Rad sitzt.

by the way: es geht noch immer darum, ob ein 2.10 Reifen für "MEINEN" Einsatzzweck besser oder schlechter ist als ein 2.25 Reifen.


----------



## RetroRider (1. Oktober 2014)

Nix für ungut, aber das Rumreiten auf Zollmaßen klingt nicht besonders kompetent. Z.B. ist der 2.0" Ranchero breiter als der 2.25" Mythos XC. http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Das ist aber dann doch eine kleine Anmaßung von dir.
> 
> by the way: es geht noch immer darum, ob ein 2.10 Reifen für "MEINEN" Einsatzzweck besser oder schlechter ist als ein 2.25 Reifen.



Das sollte absolut keine Anmaßung sein! Ich fahre selbst im Winter ganz einfache und günstige Reifen, sofern ich die alten Racereifen nicht auffahre. Da brauche ich auch keine besondere Performance-Reifen obwohl ich gerade im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr gezieltes Schlammtraining mache und viele Kilometer fahre. Daher war das ganz und gar nicht abfällig gemeint.

Ich persönlich bin mit allen Reifen und Reifenbreiten ( 2.0 / 2.1 / 2.4 ) unterwegs und merke natürlich die Unterschiede. Nach ein paar Kilometern gewöhne ich mich aber an die Eigenschaften und kann so fahren wie immer. Daher auch mein Einwand dass Du irgendwann keinen großen Unterschied merken wirst. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran.

Am (gefühlt) angenehmsten fahre ich mit den 2.4er Pneus, die 2,25er sind auch in Ordnung, die 2.1er bieten den wenigsten Komfort aber den größten Spaß beim Tempo heizen. Die Art der Profilierung spielt dabei zumindest in meinem Fall keine Rolle.


----------



## bronks (1. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> ... by the way: es geht noch immer darum, ob ein 2.10 Reifen für "MEINEN" Einsatzzweck besser oder schlechter ist als ein 2.25 Reifen.


Selbstverständlich ist der der 2.10er besser geeignet. 

Um die Nachteile von unsinnig breiten Reifen auszugleichen braucht man unsinnig breite Felgen und um die Nachteile von unsinnig breiten Felgen auszugleichen braucht man einen noch fetteren Reifen. Es ist ein Teufelskreis, der die Gewichte unsinnig nach oben treibt. 

Nicht nur aus Spaß sind die 19mm Felgen üblich, welche mit den 2.10er Reifen super harmonieren.


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber das Rumreiten auf Zollmaßen klingt nicht besonders kompetent. Z.B. ist der 2.0" Ranchero breiter als der 2.25" Mythos XC. http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


"Nix für ungut", aber es ist auch uninteressant ob dein Ranchero, Mythos oder xyz breiter, dünner, schmäler, fetter, leichter, schwerer ist. Es geht ja ausschließlich um 2 (bzw.3) Reifenmodelle, die da wären:

a) Schwalbe Rapid Rob in 29 x 2.25
b) Schwalbe Smart Sam in 29 x 2.10 
---und vice versa---

c) Continental X-King in 29 x 2.20

Diese Reifen machen -für mich Sinn- sie miteinander zu vergleichen - und ja, selbstverständlich ist mit bewusst, dass die Größenangaben DIESER Modelle nicht den nachgemessenen Maß entsprechen können oder müssen.

Es macht insofern ja auch nur Sinn, sich im Thread zu melden, wenn man Erfahrung mit DIESEN Reifenmodellen hat, bzw. mit einer sehr ähnlich gelagerten Situation.


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist der der 2.10er besser geeignet.
> 
> Um die Nachteile von unsinnig breiten Reifen auszugleichen braucht man unsinnig breite Felgen und um die Nachteile von unsinnig breiten Felgen auszugleichen braucht man einen noch fetteren Reifen. Es ist ein Teufelskreis, der die Gewichte unsinnig nach oben treibt.
> 
> Nicht nur aus Spaß sind die 19mm Felgen üblich, welche mit den 2.10er Reifen super harmonieren.


Das nenn ich mal eine klare Aussage - thx


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ein Reifen mit mehr als 50% des Gewicht/Breite-Verhältnisses einen Pannenschutz-Straßenreifens ist für die meisten "Mountainbiker" ein "total übertriebenes Downhill-Monster".


Sorry, aber das verstehe ich so auf die Schnelle nicht. Was meinst du damit?
Der Reifen hat 750g und 55mm / 2,2 Zoll Breite.
Dein Gewicht/Breite Verhältnis wäre
a) 750:55 = 14:1
b) 750:2,2 = 341:1

???


----------



## Nepumuk72 (1. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Und was wäre etwas "_*gescheites*_" für meinen Einsatzzweck? (Asphalt (40%), feiner Schotterweg (30%), grober Schotter, aber immer noch feste Piste, jedoch mit größeren, auch faustgroßen Steinen (15%) und Feldwege (15%))



Ich fahre mit meinem 29er eine ähnliche Belagsmischung und verwende den Smart Sam in 29x2.10. Ich bin mit dem Reifen ganz zufrieden, habe aber auch wenig Vergleich. Mir gefällt der Reifen besser als den zuvor verwendeten Nobby Nic. Beim dem günstigen Preis des Smart Sam kann man doch einfach mal einen Versuch starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (1. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Es geht ja ausschließlich um 2 (bzw.3) Reifenmodelle, die da wären:
> 
> a) Schwalbe Rapid Rob in 29 x 2.25
> b) Schwalbe Smart Sam in 29 x 2.10
> ...



Hast Du jetzt eigentlich auch schon Reifen oder nur Felgen ?

Beide Reifenmodell a) und c) habe ich gefahren bzw. fahre immernoch. Damit qualifiziere ich mich hier zu schreiben.


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

baschner schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt eigentlich auch schon Reifen oder nur Felgen ?
> 
> Beide Reifenmodell a) und c) habe ich gefahren bzw. fahre immernoch. Damit qualifiziere ich mich hier zu schreiben.


Felgen sind AlexEN24 in 19mm Breite - also nix aufregendes.
Welche Breite hatte der Rapid Rob bei dir?


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

Nepumuk72 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinem 29er eine ähnliche Belagsmischung und verwende den Smart Sam in 29x2.10. Ich bin mit dem Reifen ganz zufrieden, habe aber auch wenig Vergleich. Mir gefällt der Reifen besser als den zuvor verwendeten Nobby Nic. Beim dem günstigen Preis des Smart Sam kann man doch einfach mal einen Versuch starten.


Super, Danke für dein Feedback. Darf ich noch fragen, was dich bewogen hat den Smart Sam in 2.10 und nicht in 2.25 zu kaufen? Das wäre für mich sehr interessant. Ich hoffe es war ein reifentechnischer- und nicht ein Preisgrund


----------



## baschner (1. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Felgen sind AlexEN24 in 19mm Breite - also nix aufregendes.
> Welche Breite hatte der Rapid Rob bei dir?



Genau wie von Dir gewünscht, 29x2.25, auch auf 19er Alex Rims Felge (eine ZX24 an einem Cube Hardtail montiert).

Und welche Reifen sind jetzt bei Dir drauf ?


----------



## rigidfork (1. Oktober 2014)

baschner schrieb:


> Und welche Reifen sind jetzt bei Dir drauf ?


 Slicks (Kojak), die wieder runter kommen, weil der Versuch nichts gebracht hat - bzw. das auf Schotter mit HighSpeed dann doch lebensgefährlich war.

Daher jetzt die Frage: Rapid Rob in 2.25 oder Smart Sam in 2.10 (bitte mit Blick auf mein hier schon beschriebenes Einsatzgebiet). Du hast also den R.R. in 2.25, und könntest du dir den Smart Sam statt dessen vorstellen? Soweit ich verstanden habe, hattest du den 2.10 noch nicht selber probiert (vor allem auf Asphalt).


----------



## baschner (1. Oktober 2014)

Bin keine 2.1er oder den Smart Sam gefahren. Ich denke der Rapid Rob 2.25 ist schon ein guter Kompromiss für das was Du vor hast. Und auch preiswert.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das verstehe ich so auf die Schnelle nicht. Was meinst du damit?
> Der Reifen hat 750g und 55mm / 2,2 Zoll Breite.
> Dein Gewicht/Breite Verhältnis wäre
> a) 750:55 = 14:1
> ...


Wenn ein Straßenreifen 1 kg wiegt, beschwert sich Keiner. Wenn ein breiterer MTB-Reifen 1 kg wiegt, ist das angeblich viel zu schwer. Dabei finde ich gerade in der Starrgabel (auf englisch: rigid fork) schwerere Reifen besser.

Warum eigentlich nicht Race King?


----------



## baschner (2. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht Race King?



Frage ich mich auch.
Auf jenem besagtem 29er HT habe ich den werksseitigen 2.25er Rapid Rob vorne durch X-King 2.2 RS und hinten durch Race King 2.2 Protection ersetzt. Für das leichte Geläuf und die Menge an Asphalt die damit gefahren wird reicht das locker aus.


----------



## Nepumuk72 (6. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Super, Danke für dein Feedback. Darf ich noch fragen, was dich bewogen hat den Smart Sam in 2.10 und nicht in 2.25 zu kaufen? Das wäre für mich sehr interessant. Ich hoffe es war ein reifentechnischer- und nicht ein Preisgrund



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der 2,10er leichter rollt. Die Wege, die ich meist fahre, sind sehr einfach und ich wollte eher ein höheres Tempo erreichen. Ein reiner Strassenreifen wäre für den Zweck auch ausreichend gewesen, aber einen Rest Geländegängigkeit wolte ich mir dann doch erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (7. Oktober 2014)

Super Diskussion hier!


----------



## schoeppi (8. Oktober 2014)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Und was wäre etwas "_*gescheites*_" für meinen Einsatzzweck? (Asphalt (40%), feiner Schotterweg (30%), grober Schotter, aber immer noch feste Piste, jedoch mit größeren, auch faustgroßen Steinen (15%) und Feldwege (15%))



Das hört sich für mich nach Conti Race King an, und zwar in 2.2

Der Reifen ist schnell, sehr schnell, und bietet dennoch sehr guten Grip im Gelände.
Du bekommst also maximales Tempo ohne grosse Kompromisse machen zu müssen.
Es gibt den Reifen auch in 2.0.
2.2 aber deshalb, weil er damit nochmal an Volumen gewinnt. Das wiederum erlaubt einen niedrigeren Reifendruck zu fahren OHNE
dabei den Rollwiderstand zu erhöhen.
Der niedrige Druck bringt dir sehr gute Dämpfung (macht immens viel aus bei einem HT) und sehr gute Traktion in Gelände.
Den Reifen aber als RaceSport, bei der normalen Version funktioniert das alles nicht halb so gut.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (8. Oktober 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist schnell, sehr schnell, und bietet dennoch sehr guten Grip _*auf Forstwegen*_.



*Korrigiert.*


----------



## schoeppi (8. Oktober 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> *Korrigiert.*



Da ist dir jetzt aber ein Fehler unterlaufen, du hast da was gelöscht.
So könnte man jetzt denken, der Reifen wäre nur auf Forstwegen aber nicht im Gelände zu gebrauchen.
Das irritiert ja doch ziemlich und ist ja auch völlig falsch.
Vermutlich wolltest du _und auf Forstwegen_ noch dazu schreiben.

Daher den Satz nochmal komplett, wie er richtig heissen muss, inkl. deiner Ergänzung:

_Der Reifen ist schnell, sehr schnell, und bietet dennoch sehr guten Grip im Gelände und auf Forstwegen._


----------



## RetroRider (8. Oktober 2014)

Da man den 2.2er auf einer schmalen Felge sowieso hart aufpumpen muss damit er nicht aus der Kurve wabbelt, kann man auch gleich zur Protection-Variante greifen und den höheren Durchstichschutz mitnehmen.


----------

